# Mẹo dặm vá và sơn lại tường tính thẩm mỹ cao



## sonecofive (11/10/21)

_Sau một quá trình sử dụng tường nhà gặp vấn đề cần phải *dặm vá và sơn lại tường* nhà là việc khó tránh khỏi. Tường bị bong tróc, bị xỉn màu, bị bẩn,… Những khu vực bị ảnh hưởng nhỏ thì chỉ cần dặm vá tại khu vực đó để tiết kiệm chi phí, thời gian và công sức. Ngay sau đây *Eco Five* sẽ bật mí cho bạn một số mẹo giúp quá trình dặm vá và sơn lại tường của bạn được thuận lợi._

*Dặm vá và sơn lại cả mảng tường*
Quá trình dặm vá lại sơn tường khó tránh khỏi tình trạng tường bị lệch màu giữa lớp sơn cũ và mới. Và để hạn chế tối đa tình trạng này, bạn nên sơn lại trên cả mảng tường to. Từ đó giúp màu sắc trên tường được đồng nhất có thể; tính thẩm mỹ cũng sẽ cao hơn.

*Nên sử dụng sơn lót*
Tường khi gặp sự cố, trước khi tiến hành lăn sơn lại cần được xử lý thật kỹ trước khi thi công. Tại khu vực bị bong tróc, cần tiến hành cạo sạch lớp sơn. Dùng bột bả chống thấm làm phẳng lại bề mặt.






Dặm vá và sơn lại tường nên sử dụng sơn lót​Sau khi bề mặt được làm phẳng, bạn dùng giấy nhám làm mịn khu vực tường mới bả. Sau khi tường đã được làm phẳng và mịn thì bạn có thể thi công sơn lót kháng kiềm. Lớp sơn lót giúp tăng độ phủ bề mặt, tăng khả năng bật màu của sơn phủ. Hơn nữa, khi sử dụng sơn lót giúp tăng tuổi thọ cho tường nhà bạn.

*Sử dụng đúng chủng loại sơn*
Nếu như lớp sơn cũ của bạn đang dùng sơn bóng (hoặc sơn mịn) thì khi tiến hành dặm vá và sơn lại tường bạn nên dùng đúng chủng loại như lớp sơn cũ. Điều này đảm bảo sự đồng đều và thẩm mỹ cho khu vực bạn vừa sơn sửa.

Hơn nữa nên sử dụng đúng mã màu so với tường cũ. Nó giúp cho bức tường của bạn không bị lệch màu. Để có thể chọn được màu sơn chính xác nhất; khi tiến hành sơn nhà lần đầu bạn nên giữ lại vỏ thùng hoặc hóa đơn. Khi tiến hành dặm vá và sơn lại nhà thì bạn sẽ dễ tìm được màu sơn chính xác.






Sử dụng đúng chủng loại sơn nước đã dùng​Bằng mắt thường khó lòng mà bạn có thể chọn được màu sơn giống như màu tường cũ. Vì thế bạn nên giữ lại thông tin khi lần đầu sơn nhà, hoặc có thể dùng bảng màu để so với màu sơn tường cũ.

*Gợi ý phương án dặm vá và sơn lại tường tối ưu*
Khi tiến hành sửa chữa lại nhà thì thường sẽ có nhiều đầu mục công việc bạn cần phải làm; tất nhiên trong đó có cả sơn lại nhà. Để cho quá trình thi công được thuận lợi và nhanh chóng, bạn có thể tham khảo phương án thi công dưới đây:

+ Xử lý bề mặt tại khu vực cần sơn sửa lại. Sau đó bả bề mặt rồi tiến hành lăn 1 lớp sơn lót.

+ Trong thời gian chờ tường khô thì bạn có thể tiến hành thi công các hạng mục khác để tiết kiệm chi phí.

+ Khi các hạng mục khác đã hoàn thành, đây là lúc bạn thi công 2 lớp sơn phủ cuối cùng. Thi công sơn phủ cuối cùng khi các hạng mục khác đã hoàn thành tránh tình trạng thêm 1 lần dặm vá.






Dặm vá và sơn lại tường​Hoặc bạn cũng có thể lăn trước 1 lớp sơn phủ. Sau khi các hạng mục khác hoàn thành bạn; tiến hành lăn thêm 1 lớp sơn phủ cuối cùng là hoàn thành công việc dặm vá và sơn lại nhà rồi đó.

Trên đây là một số lưu ý về quá trình dặm vá và sơn lại nhà mà chúng tôi chỉ ra cho bạn. Mong rằng những thông tin này hữu ích cho bạn trong cuộc sống.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*

*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive *​


----------

